# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  اثبت لي هذا المنديال

## مشتت بشوالات

السلام عليكم 


اغلق الستار هذا المساء عن منديال القاره السمراء .. 


نهايه لم يكن احد يتوقعها حتى عشاق اسبانيا انفسهم 


منديال لمع فيه الاخطبوط اكثر من الاعبين انفسهم بسبب سخف الاعلام العالمي والعربي ... 


منديال اثبت للجميع انه لغه المدربين هي اللغه الحقيقه للفوز وليس الاعبين الذين اشتهروا في الاعلام امثال ميسي وروني ورونالدو وغيرهم 


منديال اثبت غباء مارادونا على وجه التحديد 


منديال اثبت ان من لايعمل بروح الجماعه سيكون مصيره كفرنسا الى الاستقالات 


منديال اثبت لي شخصيا ان هناك من يحارب بكل معنى الكمه لاجل منتخب بلاده وقميصه امثال الاسبان 


 منديال اثبت لي ان الارض الفقيره يمكنها ان تحيي قلوب الملايين من البشر 


 منديال اثبت لي ان فورلان يستحق جائزه افضل لاعب فهو يستحقها عن جداره 


منديال لن انسى فيه كيف سواريز منع غانا من التاهل الى المربع الذهبي 


 منديال اغلق الستار عليه هذه المساء وبدات حكايته مع اشراقه شمس الصبااااح

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير مشتت بشوالا ت

----------


## mylife079

منديال اثبت للجميع انه لغه المدربين هي اللغه الحقيقه للفوز وليس الاعبين الذين اشتهروا في الاعلام امثال ميسي وروني ورونالدو وغيرهم 


يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## mylife079

منديال اثبت غباء مارادونا على وجه التحديد 

لا تعليق

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

شكرا للجميع على المرور الجميل

----------


## anoucha

منديال اثبت للجميع انه لغه المدربين هي اللغه الحقيقه للفوز وليس الاعبين الذين اشتهروا في الاعلام امثال ميسي وروني ورونالدو وغيرهم
بيظل ميسي احسن لاعب

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> منديال اثبت للجميع انه لغه المدربين هي اللغه الحقيقه للفوز وليس الاعبين الذين اشتهروا في الاعلام امثال ميسي وروني ورونالدو وغيرهم
> بيظل ميسي احسن لاعب


كنت اتمنى لو قراتي جملتي قبل ردك حتى تعرفي هدفي ودقه كلامي 

لم اقل عن مسي ولارونالدوا ولا روني مايثبت انهم ليسوا ابطالا .. وانا معجب بالاول والاخير منذو ان كانوا في صفوف الاحتياط وليس بعدما نشرتهم وسائل الاعلام .. 


اعود واقول سيدتي انه لغه المدربين  هي لغه الفوز 

 المدرب الناجح هو من يخلق لاعب ناجح وفريق ناجح ومنتخب عالمي وليس الاعب نفسه 

 نجاح ميسي في البارشا لان خلفه انيستا هذا الاعب العملاق فهو يعرف متى يمرر الكره الى ميسي 

 وغير ذلك ميسي لايلعب في الوسط كما وضعه مارادونا 


وبمااني ذكرن مارادونا سـ اقول لك سبب غبائه .. 

انه اراد ان يكون منديال 2010 هو نفسه منديال 86 

اراد ان يصنع ميسي كماصنع نفسه مرادوانا

لذلك اعتمد عليه لوحده واراده ان يكون انانيا 


كان يحلم مراادونا ان يسجل ميسي هدفا كما سجل مارادونا في 86 يخترق نصف الملعب الى العمق 

لو تابعتي جيدا مبارايات الارجنتين لعرفتي ان ميسي كان يلعب تماما كما كان يلعب مارادونا .. 


 فشل مراادونا وفشل ميسي في هذا المنديال 


شكرا

----------

